# Festplattenproblem?



## CiTor (16. April 2003)

Hi,
ich habe ein Problem mit meiner HD, die ich vor ca. einem halben Jahr gekauft habe. Momentan habe ich also 2 HD's im Gebrauch, eine 80 GB und eine 120 GB. Seit heute Morgen gibt die 120er während der Betriebszeit, total aus dem Nichts einfach den Geist auf. Dies zeigt sich, wenn ich musik höre wiefolgt: erst gerät die Musik ins Stottern und schliesslich hört die Wiedergabe total auf. Wenn ich dann irgendwelche files auf der Platte öffnen möchte gibt es mir die Fehlermeldung, dass das Gesuchte Drive nicht vorhanden sei, nach einem Neustart funktioniert jedoch alles wieder normal.

Kann dies an einer kaputten HD liegen? oder was könnte das sein. Ich habe keine Ahnung. 

folgende Platte ist betroffen: MAXTOR DiamondMax Plus9 6Y120L0 120.0 GB, 7200Rpm, UDMA/133 

hat jemand von euch da draussen ne ahnung?


----------



## Daniel Mannheimer (17. April 2003)

ich würd erst mal das kabel tauschen und bei den platten mal master/slave tauschen. kann auch am controller(mainboard) liegen.


----------



## Sinac (17. April 2003)

Macht die HDD dazu noch ungewöhnliche Geräusche?
Las mal n Testtool über deine Kiste laufen, Toolstar oder so...


----------



## Blackmoor (19. April 2003)

probier mal powermax von maxtor
sonst ist platte futsch wens ins stottern gerät befor
se ganz ausgeht is fileicht festplattenmotor hin


----------

